# Your 240 color??



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Im in the process of picking out a color for my 240.

This is the color Im looking at right now.










But yesterday while at the yard I saw a really awesome dark blue on one of the 240s there. Anyone have this color? What are some other colors that look good on a 240?

-Jake


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have Metallic silver. I mean the metallic flakes are huge so it sparkles very nicely. Looks awesome.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have a black but it's all faded..pos..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i got pearl white, that silver looks n ice


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have a dark grey stock color....going to get it painted hopefully this summer. going to go for an almost black


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180's look horn in any colour with a black roof and black pillars to match the rear quarter window.

Mate of mine has a tiger mica (arange metallic) 180 with black roof - looks awesome. Ill try to find some pics and ill post em up


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Awesome....waiting in greedy anticipation....

-Jake


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Those wheels are Buddy Club P1's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice nice nice


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel, sweet color, it looks like the same color used on the 350Z.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Converted said:


> * What are some other colors that look good on a 240?
> 
> -Jake *


 The dark silver color used on the 97-98 240's was awesome. 

BTW, red looks like A**.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey converted wut is the color on that 240 u posted?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

mine is dark blue.. almost looks purple when polished up bigtime..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*drool*


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Joel said:


> *180's look horn in any colour with a black roof and black pillars to match the rear quarter window.
> 
> Mate of mine has a tiger mica (arange metallic) 180 with black roof - looks awesome. Ill try to find some pics and ill post em up *


yup. That is my plan

At first I was going yellow (like the 650 HP CA18 powered coupe)
with the black. BUt I changeed my mind. NOw I have it "narrowed" down to either black on black, red on black or civic si electron blue on black


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have the really faded factory red right now, which isnt real bad if it wasnt so faded. but i plan on painting mine like a jade green or emerald green or something along those lines. maybe a dark metallic red of some sort. dont know for sure yet.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jade green..like koguchi's 180sx?? 

i want ALL black..sleeper zzzzz


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *jade green..like koguchi's 180sx??
> 
> i want ALL black..sleeper zzzzz *


Like mine!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i need a paper bag... *hyperventiling*
joel, that is friggin awesome. post more pix!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok.

Taken at last years Perth Western Salon.
The look of the car is going to totally change for this years Western Salon in 4 months. Dont want to give too much away but "full kit and full fibreglass front end" is a good description


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*drool* i was wondering how much a paint job (like joel's  just all black) would cost. thnx


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Macco: $300

Paint job from a pro thats not going to fade in 2 years: $1500-3000

Joel...is that a custom front end? Its beautiful! 

-Jake

Edit: checked your site.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Macco sucks nuff said  

Joel looks like u were doin a dyno run
wut were the results?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that front end looks like it's from veilside..

yeah..macco sux.. i don't trust them but it's really up to my dad since he's paying for it..


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Joel said:


> *
> Mate of mine has a tiger mica (arange metallic) 180 with black roof - looks awesome. Ill try to find some pics and ill post em up *


Yeah, Pauls car look awesome.



> *
> Joel, sweet color, it looks like the same color used on the 350Z.
> *


It prolly is since it came from Japan like that.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yep factory paint.

Front end is a custom veilside style. It is actually deeper and wider than the genuine veilside. Factory side skirts and shaved rear end.

Car is going through a full exterior change (minus paint) at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

the best color i ever saw on a 240 was this weird gunmetal color. sounds bad looks good. i really like joels car. nice work.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

Holy hell joel I love your car. I usually aint into body kits but I love that front end....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

so is 1500-3000$ what i need to spend on my paint job so it looks like joel's?? that's a lot..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you need to do what i did and find a girl whose dad owns a body shop  he's painting my car and all i'm paying for is paint. since the engine is shit right now, i'll be pulling the engine whenever i get my clip (CA18DET) ordered and having him paint the engine bay while the engine is already out, and then drop the CA in. muah hahahaha.....i can see it now.....no more honda's think they are bad ass......<insert very evil laugh here>


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *you need to do what i did and find a girl whose dad owns a body shop  he's painting my car and all i'm paying for is paint. since the engine is shit right now, i'll be pulling the engine whenever i get my clip (CA18DET) ordered and having him paint the engine bay while the engine is already out, and then drop the CA in. muah hahahaha.....i can see it now.....no more honda's think they are bad ass......<insert very evil laugh here>  *


i like your attitude


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i hate you 93blackSER


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes yes.... i know. you are jealous cuz i get to drive my 240 now and you dont  i'll post pics whenever it all gets done.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i _*love*_ that orange mica color, but its a bit loud for my taste. i like the "stealthy" look, so i'll just be respraying mine in black (it already is black, but its kinda faded) just to add some sparkle and depth to the paint. also, i wouldn't really like having the bottom of the car one color and the top black, so this just keeps it all the same once i tint my windows. then maybe either a thick pointed gunmetal pinstripe (a la, the signal S13.5) or thin-lined red "HKS" blocks up the side (only, of course, if i have an HKS turbo, BOV, WG, etc.). or maybe nothing.


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

steel gray metallic.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yep, i decided tonight on the medium jade metallic color. it looks kick ass in the light and nice and laid back in darker conditions. now, to sell my civic, strip down my 240 and get it painted!


----------

